# Who has the best drinking "TOAST" for your next PaRtY!



## Shotskis (Aug 16, 2007)

Let's list 'em, use'em and by all means, lets drink to 'em!


- *"Gentlemen, start your livers!"*


- *"If the ocean was vodka and I was a duck, I'd swim to the bottom and drink it all up, but the ocean's not vodka and I’m not a duck so pass me the bottle & lets get MESSED UP!!"*


- "*There are good ships, and there are wood ships, 
The ships that sail the sea. 
But the best ships, are friendships, 
And may they always be." *-- Here's to the women who love us.


- Nothing beats a great "Toast" when the party is going, so lets list then here for all to see!


----------



## Asuryas (Aug 27, 2005)

Stole this one from the Sandman comic *"To absent friends, lost loves, the season of mists, and may we all give the devil his due."*

My old stand-by *"To Evil!"*


----------



## tcarter (Aug 7, 2006)

in the days of old, when knights were bold
before condoms we're invented
they'd tie a sock, around their ****
and babies were prevented


----------



## Dusza Beben (Sep 27, 2006)

"May your wives be happy, 
your girlfriends be beautiful,
and may they never meet."

DB


----------



## Shotskis (Aug 16, 2007)

*A few more...*

A few more...

- *"Starkle, starkle little twink 
Who the hell are you I think, 
I'm not under what you call 
The acofluence of incohol. 
I'm just a little slort of sheep 
I'm not drunk like thinkle peep. 
I don't know who is me yet, 
But the drunker I stand here the longer I get."*

______________________________________________ 

*Here's 2 for the lady's *
------------------------- 

- *"laughed & laughed 
at the court's decision 
They gave him the kids 
And they ain't even his'in"*

-- *"Here's to life 
Ain't it grand, 
Just got divorced 
From my old man."*


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Historical Irish toasts courtesy of our son: 

May the grass grow long 
On the road to hell
For want of use


May the roof over our heads
Never fall in
And may we friends gathered below
Never fall out


----------

